# Hilfe



## BigJg (8. Mai 2008)

Hilfe ich kann in Buffed nichs mehr anklicken wie zum bsp news videos etc.
Könnt ihr mir helfen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die fehlermeldung ist:

Error!

The page is not configured! [type= 0][page]

Bitte so schnell wie möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2008)

BigJg schrieb:


> Hilfe ich kann in Buffed nichs mehr anklicken wie zum bsp news videos etc.
> Könnt ihr mir helfen ?
> 
> 
> ...



Also mir fehlen hier 3 Dinge: Beispiellink, Aussagekräftigeres Topic und die richtige Foren-Wahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2008)

Sehr geehrter Herr BigJg,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, mit welchem Browser und welcher Version dieses Problem auftritt, bzw. testen Sie die Seite bitte mit einem alternativen Browser (Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera).

Bitte überprüfen Sie auch, ob Sie allgemein in der Lage sind Flash Elemente von Websites aufzurufen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Ihr Foren-Mod von Nebenan


----------



## Maladin (8. Mai 2008)

Is your computer definitly plugged in?


----------



## BigJg (8. Mai 2008)

so hier ist ein link http://hdro.buffed.de/news/5414/lord-of-th...el-angekuendigt
und tut mir leid wegen dem falschen forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig


----------



## Eraton01 (8. Mai 2008)

is bei mir auch seit 3 tagen oder so, hab internet explorer 7 den neusten halt und auf anderen seiten funktioniert alles
@BigJq den link kann ich auch net anklicken^^


----------



## BigJg (8. Mai 2008)

ich benutze firefox


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2008)

Liegt nicht am Browser - liegt an was anderem - eher CMS-Spezifisch, also nicht an dir. Habs weitergeleitet. 
Du kannst derweil alle Inhalte aber auch über www. statt hdro. erreichen.


----------



## BigJg (8. Mai 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2008)

Geht wieder.


----------



## Eraton01 (9. Mai 2008)

jep funktioniert wieder vielen dank


----------

